
Numerous Bitcoin Wallets May Have Been Compromised [event-stream] - wyldfire
https://www.ccn.com/breaking-numerous-bitcoin-wallets-may-have-been-compromised-by-rogue-developer/
======
wyldfire
This is a follow-up to yesterday's "Backdoor in event-stream library
dependency" [1]. Apparently the payload puts cryptocoin wallets that use node
at risk.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18534392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18534392)

